# New Parnis 200M



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I've always been thinking about 'Parnis' brand as a cheap alternative, but with some compromises - sometimes with a little noisy rotor, sometimes with a very slight flaws on the case or dial, but mostly with not so good 'homage' translation the design of the originals, which make them look non-balanced and very far of them Yes, if bought from a trusted source, they are excellent 'quality for money' watches. I can't explain exactly what it is, but there's always something....

But when I saw this watch:










I was grabbed instantly. Even I'm not a fan of diver style. But this Parnis diver manages to look discreet from a distance, and very cool from close.










Every detail is very well implemented, and the finish is a class above every other Parnis I've had (I've bought about ten). The bezel is uni-directional with 120 positions, rotates firm and clicks accurate. The steel case is nicely polished. The crown is screw-down, and for the first time has a proudly 'P' on it 










The clasp is one-sided bush butterfly, again branded:










The watch has solid back:










Unfortunately the distance between lugs is 23 mm., which makes very difficult to find a bracelet with curved solid ends.










And after all these good visuals, let's specify the parameters:

43 mm diameter, 13 mm thick, front sapphire glass, screw-down crown and 200 m. WR (hope real, but even if not - hope to be enough to swim in the pool), automatic movement (2824-2 clone, unknown maker, with date and hacking).

Considering it's price, I think it's absolute deal.

Hope you like it too.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it muchly - the bezel is different and cool, the face is subtle and it is a nice thing!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i like parnis a lot...ive been lucky and never had a dodgy one.......a lot of there range i cant be doing with, but theres a few that are well worth a look at......i dont mind yours, although i think that the hands look a bit lost on that dial........and like you say, for the money they are great....


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I like a lot of the Parnis watches, but not this one... It's not as nice as the others they do


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

its nice to finally see a parnis that does not have a glass back. they really annoy me as they don't decorate the movements


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Still looks good though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Thomasr said:


> its nice to finally see a parnis that does not have a glass back. they really annoy me as they don't decorate the movements


Some of the mechanical ones are decorated.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

They are great value. I think if someone who didnt know about watches saw you wearing one they would be impressed and would think it was more expensive than it was!


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> i like parnis a lot...ive been lucky and never had a dodgy one.......a lot of there range i cant be doing with, but theres a few that are well worth a look at......i dont mind yours, although i think that the hands look a bit lost on that dial........and like you say, for the money they are great....


This watch has three versions - with white, gray and black dial. I chose white exactly for not to be compulsive.



PilotWatchLover said:


> I like a lot of the Parnis watches, but not this one... It's not as nice as the others they do


Yes, I think too that it's not a common Parnis, it has much more 'swiss' look. So it's normal the design is not liked by all. But I can't agree it's 'not nice'. Matter of taste.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

i like the pilot syle watches they do. does anyone know a trusted seller of these? and has anyone bought one which has turned out to be decent?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes they make some nice pilots. I have 1 but would like another. Try eBay and look for them from UK sellers. These are trust worthy and I've bought from them before.


----------



## dlight (Jun 12, 2012)

I've bought from Hong Kong, seller was tricon store, free delivery and you could make an offer, delivery took 3 weeks but watch was great. Was a Panerai homage but too uncomfortable for me so sold it on on eBay for a small profit


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

one of the best Parnis I have seen looks much better than the usual larger pieces well done that man!


----------

